
Show HN: Online/Offline pastebin on top of IPFS - diggan
https://github.com/victorbjelkholm/ipfsbin/tree/master
======
kseistrup
Pasting doesn't seem to work for me (tried in Firefox and Chromium on Linux).

~~~
diggan
Hey kseistrup! Thanks for the feedback!

With the editor I use (Codemirror), Firefox cannot currently paste with the
middle mouse button (Issue #30 -
[https://github.com/VictorBjelkholm/ipfsbin/issues/30](https://github.com/VictorBjelkholm/ipfsbin/issues/30)).
Are you trying to use the middle mouse to paste things?

